# To All Newbies/learning People Of C++...



## Mac Osxtopus (Nov 22, 2002)

Would you all like to join me and make games as we learn C++? reply if interested.


----------



## r4bid (Nov 23, 2002)

learning to program well and learning to program games well are two very different things...
To program a game and program it well one must first understand basic computer science and programming practices.  I reccomend that "as you learn c++" you spend your time focusing on the concepts themselves like loops, classes, input/output and sorting/searching algorithms instead of jumping ahead to making a computer game.   

I am not saying that you shouldn't try to get together a group and program a game just that if you are trying to get a group of relatively new programmers to make a game then don't expect to make doom or pac man.  You probably would not be able to get much more than a text based rpg of sorts as graphics are rather complicated to do with c++ (requires other nonstandard libraries and lots more learning).  

If you want to make games with relatively new programmers I reccomend java instead of C++ as Java has built in graphics libraries which are very easy to use.  

Or of couse there are the classic board games
-battleship
-minesweeper
-tic tac toe
all of those are relatively simple to do and can be done just using ascii art.  Of course they are also pretty much just one person projects.


Best of luck
-r4bid (future compsci major, current comp sci student)


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 2, 2002)

Why are all of Macluv's posts smilies?

Oh and I would enjoy working with newbie programmers like my self to build a java game like tetris. I have a book that is supposed to teach me how to do it but ... I'm lazy ....


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmmm do people like to ignore me on this board or what?

Trip hasn't gotten back to me either and he's normally really quick about that.


----------



## r4bid (Dec 3, 2002)

If I may ask what book you have?  I have quite a few and could possibly make some suggestions if you want some advice.


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_iMac_Daddy _
> *Why are all of Macluv's posts smilies? *



No one knows as of yet


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 3, 2002)

My book is Java Programming for the absolute beginner. I liked it but my attention span is short and I think working on a project with a few other people would help me learn Java much better than any other book :\


----------



## Mac Osxtopus (Dec 3, 2002)

i WOULD work with you on java, but you would mostly be doing the teaching  and thats because i know so little, i barely even remember how to do the java equivalent of cout (system.outPrintln("Hello, World!");?)


----------



## wiz (Dec 3, 2002)

System.out.println("blabla");


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 3, 2002)

eeh now I'm reading the book supplied with the Dev. tools.... I'm just now getting to inheritence but it seems a bit redundant..... Oh well I hope I get it ... 

Gonna go find some source code to look at.


----------



## Mac Osxtopus (Dec 3, 2002)

there's a book supplied with teh dev tools? where? all i saw were these updates log and this crap about cocoa that explained what it was.


----------



## r4bid (Dec 3, 2002)

theres a new book on java game programming or theres the old old one that I have, black art of java game programming.


----------



## prime (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi there!

I bought a book, _Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X_, and it's a very informative resource.  It starts in the beginning (you know - "What's a function?" or "How do I store a variable?") and works its way up to moderately complex things.  You create working programs, so the sense of accomplishment keeps you interested, all the while teaching one how to program in Obj-C. 

Check it out.

Also, I think I'd be interested in working on something together.  You know - start with a circle.  Make it move.  Make it steerable.  Make it run into things.  Make it shoot.  And go from there!

 - Chris


----------



## Blaqb0x (Dec 12, 2002)

if you are new to programming, java, game dev. then I would definitely look up 
sun's robocode

Im not sure if you've ported it to OSX though.

-----

I don't use OSX, yet,  but I'd be interested in possibly doing some light C++ stuff(I'm a part time programmer w/ little time) I know a little OpenGL but want to apply it to a simple game.


----------



## slur (Dec 15, 2002)

I think you've got the right idea with C++. It really is the best balance of object-orientedness and a lightweight runtime, plus you'll actually be able to compile and run on multiple platforms. Objective-C is a great language to learn, don't get me wrong. As an OO extension of C it's much more elegant than C++, but if you're looking for the fastest realtime animation and performance C++ is preferable, and frankly once you know C well enough it's a pretty quick jump to all its derivatives (including perl and PHP if you're into that sort of thing). As for Java, well, that's another topic.


----------

